# FB-DIMM-DDR2-800 läuft nur bei 333MHz



## darKuser (23. Juni 2010)

hallo alle zusammen, 
kommen wir gleich zu meinem Problem

Ich habe mir 12/2008 ein paar Computerteile gekauft, das zeil war es eine Workstation auf die beine zustellen. Sie sollte natürlich Preislich deutlich unter Kompletsystemen liegen.
(läuft alles super nur das Problem  konnte ich nie beheben)

Also meine Bausteine
ram:4*http://www.provantage.com/kingston-technology-kvr800d2d4f5-2g~7KIN9059.htm
board: http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=1ra0GZDBLEk89ltc*edit
chips:2*http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=33927

Bios Einstellunghttp://img692.imageshack.us/i/img5532p.jpg/

So wie schon oben gesagt, der Ram läuft halt nur bei 333MHz und ich versehe nicht warum. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.

lg


----------



## chmee (23. Juni 2010)

Hmm, kurz nachgeschaut, Deine Ram-Riegel sind als kompatibel zum Asus-MB gekennzeichnet. Er läuft nur bei 333MHz FSB anstatt 400MHz. Ich kenne es von meinem Asusboard, dass RAM niedriger gefahren werden muß, wenn 4 RAM-Slots belegt sind. Nimm Dir mal Dein MB-Handbuch und schau mal, was zum Thema "RAM in allen Bänken" drinsteht, das wird bei der RAM-Liste stehen.

mfg chmee


----------



## darKuser (23. Juni 2010)

Ich habe 4 Bausteine auf 8Bänken (1,3,5,7) 
Das ja das Problem im dem tollen Handbuch steht immer nur was man da  einstellen kann, aber nicht was es bewirkt.


----------



## chmee (23. Juni 2010)

Hast Du schon die anderen probiert? (2,4,6,8) -oder noch eher 1,2,3,4.. Übrigens, auf der von Dir verlinkten Seite wird für die Ramslots auch nur maximal 667MHz (also 333) für die Ramslots angegeben.

Handbuch Kapitel 2-16 - 4 Ramriegel und "Quadrichannel" 00-10-20-30 belegen (hast du)
Seite 11 - auch FSB800 vorgesehen.. Ist die CPU auch FSB800 (also 1600er CPU?)

mfg chmee


----------



## darKuser (23. Juni 2010)

hmm ne noch nicht wirklich, aber die Frage is auch ob ich noch was anderes im Bios einstellen muss. 
Ich hab vorhin noch jemanden gefragt und er meinte kann auch sein das das an einem  Baustein liegt der alles runter zieht. 
Also muss ich erst mal jeden einzeln testen und dann alle zusammen in den anderen bänken. 

Ich denke das es nicht dadran liegt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. Juni 2010)

Darf ich einmal darauf hinweisen, dass mit Dualchannel schon DDR2-533 Module ausreichen um den Speicherbus voll auszulasten, da dieser einfach nicht genug Bandbreite bietet man also praktisch keinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil erzielen kann mit höheren Frequenzen?


----------



## chmee (23. Juni 2010)

Auch bei Quadruple-Channel-Chipsets?


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hab was das betrifft noch einmal recherchiert und zwei durchaus interessante Artikel bei Tom's Hardware gefunden.
Wie man sieht fallen die Unterschiede selbst bei Spielen relativ marginal aus und bei anderen Programmen wie CInema 4D ist praktisch kein Unterschied vorhanden.

Speicherbandbreite: DDR2 vs. DDR3
Prüfstand Speichermodule: Takt und Timings im Vergleich

Zugegeben sind sie mit 2007 und 2008 schon etwas älter aber sie sollten immer noch zutreffen wenn man bedenkt wie verbreitet der Core 2 Duo noch ist.


----------



## darKuser (24. Juni 2010)

Als ich mir den Rechner zusammen gestellt hatte war der ddr3 für server noch unerschwinglich/oder nicht lieferbar(weiß ich nicht mehr ^^), daher stand er nicht zur Auswahl. 
Mich ärgert halt nur das der ddr2 full buffery nicht mit 400 sondern nur mit 333 läuft.


----------



## chmee (24. Juni 2010)

Welche CPU läuft auf dem Board? Sockel J771 -> Also wohl ein Xeon oÄ..

mfg chmee


----------



## darKuser (24. Juni 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Welche CPU läuft auf dem Board? Sockel J771 -> Also wohl ein Xeon oÄ..
> 
> mfg chmee



hab ich doch oben gepostet der läuft dadrauf *2


----------



## chmee (24. Juni 2010)

Ah,  unter Chips hab ich ich nicht die CPU vermutet (2xE5420). Der E5420 läuft mit FSB 333 (quadpumped 1333).
Laufen Deine CPUs mit FSB400?
Ist der Chipsatz überhaupt in der Lage den Speicher asynchron zur CPU zu takten?

Wenn Du Beides mit Nein beantwortest, hat sich die Frage nämlich geklärt..

mfg chmee


----------



## darKuser (8. Juli 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ah,  unter Chips hab ich ich nicht die CPU vermutet (2xE5420). Der E5420 läuft mit FSB 333 (quadpumped 1333).
> Laufen Deine CPUs mit FSB400?
> Ist der Chipsatz überhaupt in der Lage den Speicher asynchron zur CPU zu takten?
> 
> ...




ich meine den RAM FB-DIMM, der cpu läuft wie er soll.


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2010)

Seit so einiger Zeit unterstützten die Chipsets auf den Mainboards asynchrone Takte für CPU und RAM. Nach Deinem Board und CPU zu urteilen, kann Dein Chipsatz das NICHT. Ergo laufen beide mit dem gleichen FSB 333, die CPU quadpumped (=1333) und die Ramriegel double (=667).

Will sagen, so wie Dein Board+CPU+RAM grad läuft, ist es richtig und es geht gar nicht anders.
*Du kannst nicht CPU mit FSB 333 und RAM mit FSB 400 laufen lassen*
Wenn Du Dein RAM mit FSB 400 laufen lassen willst, musst Du auch Xeon-CPUs mit FSB 400 reinpacken.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Xeon_(Core)
Das wären zB    
* E5462: 2,80 GHz
* E5472: 3,00 GHz

mfg chmee


----------

